# What's Wrong with this Image?



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Saw a post on another board which gave me an idea to try something different. This the result!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mirrored effect..Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The center tree is too wide? Cool effect. Kinda grows on you. I like it.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, that is cool!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*center tree*

This could be wrong, but I see a face or person at the center point wearing a necklace. does anyone else see this?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh wow, yes I see that too.

Cool effect.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"Face at the center" Hmmm... Well.... Rohrsarch would see something there, thats for sure. Now, WHAT you see.... may determine if you stay out of the hospital. 
Ha Ha Ha 
regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I see an aardvark or maybe an anteater using a divining rod to locate water. Apparently the rod worked.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Wrong?*

Nothing wrong it is actually a pretty cool effect,

but I see a giant frog in the center....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks more like a pig to me...


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

richg99 said:


> Mirrored effect..Rich


Correct but I also added the reflection at the bottom of the image. Here it is without the reflection. Has a different feel to it without the reflection.

Thanks for viewing and commenting everyone else.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

DM if you look at your two pictures, you'll notice that seeing the one with no reflection on the bottom is a little easier on the eyes. The problem with the original is that you have two "lighter" areas on the left and on the right competing for your eyes attention, resulting in your eyes going heywire and your brain beginning to hurt!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A BIG TEDDY BEAR IN THE CENTER. nEAT PIC THO


----------

